# Some of My HDR's... Would Love Some C+C on them!



## Lumpmister (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are some of the HDR's I have gotten over the last year or so. I prefer the image to be a little overdone (Personally I believe HDR is to create surreal looking photos). Any comments and critics are appreciated though!

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh wow! the colors are amazing! 1 and 3 :thumbup: 
What lens did you use? And im new to this  ( so dont laugh lol :lmao-- so is HDR like High Def?


----------



## Lumpmister (Feb 9, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Oh wow! the colors are amazing! 1 and 3 :thumbup:
> What lens did you use? And im new to this  ( so dont laugh lol :lmao-- so is HDR like High Def?



Ha, no worries it took me a while to figure out what HDR was too. It stands for High Dynamic Range. You take a set of bracketed photos and use a program such as Photomatix, or I think CS4 has a HDR tool too. So it is pretty much a high def photo

The lens i was using was my standard 24-120 Nikon


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 9, 2010)

Lumpmister said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! the colors are amazing! 1 and 3 :thumbup:
> ...



Wow...ok, that makes sense. Ill have to look into it some. Good job on them though


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice looking shots! :thumbup:


----------



## reznap (Feb 9, 2010)

#1 is the prettiest beach picture I've seen in... well - ever maybe.  Awesome work.

One question, on the shots of the bike, why is the block wall in the background sort of cut up?  The lines/joints don't match up.  Weird..
Looks like a fun mode of transportation though


----------



## beni_hung (Feb 9, 2010)

I like how you put the model of the bike on the wall. Nice photos with great colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Lumpmister (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Just took one more yesterday. I was up at the North Shore on Hawaii shooting my friend (a professional surfer). Anyways the leash broke on this board and it washed up onto the rocks before the surfer could grab it. I thought it turned out pretty cool.


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like the HDR of the red house!


----------



## CNCO (Feb 10, 2010)

#4 is really sweet. kawy should use that for an advertisement.


----------



## ELDUDER (Feb 10, 2010)

#2 is incredible, I love the color of the house contrasting on the sky and foreground of the shot.


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice work, halos gotchya a little bit in pic 5 though, other than that pretty good.


----------



## Brick (Feb 13, 2010)

I like #1 a lot, but the sun looks a little pixelated.

Love the effect of the low clouds on #3.  I think if you cropped off a bit off the top and bottom it'd look even better.  Just a personal preference though.

Bike shots are very cool.  Not sure what caused the 2nd one to have more of a yellowish tint but I prefer the gray tint of the first one.


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Feb 22, 2010)

So when you take your photos, do you click the shutter once and it takes all bracketed pictures, or do you have to click the shutter each time for each exposure?


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 22, 2010)

MisplacedAngler said:


> So when you take your photos, do you click the shutter once and it takes all bracketed pictures, or do you have to click the shutter each time for each exposure?


I've always just held it, counted 3 shots and let go.


----------



## Lumpmister (Feb 22, 2010)

MisplacedAngler said:


> So when you take your photos, do you click the shutter once and it takes all bracketed pictures, or do you have to click the shutter each time for each exposure?



On my camera I always put it into bracket mode and a Continuos Low. This way I hold down the shutter realize and it takes one set of bracketed images.


----------

